# Soccer Forum



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

now that you have separated from the yanks, we can finally discuss soccer in a proper manner :laugh: I know the dutch and uk members are the only ones in the lounge to discuss about this kind of stuff, so open up that forum I would say









Later


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Feyenoord Rotterdam by the way, it isn't easy these days, but next year we will be back, i hope


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I am hoping this forum is mainly going to be for P questions that are specific to the UK (i.e. equipment thats only available here, places to get P's, etc). So majority of the chit-chat should be kept for the lounge.

But then again, we know yanks know nothing about the real football so we could open up a football thread when the important matches come about **looks at my sig**


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

middlesborough supporter here!!!!

we should be in europe next year hopefully!!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I don't follow football much now, but back in the day I supported Wycombe wanderers


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Rotherham United supporter here!! I used to be a man united fan but then i decided to stop being a glory supporter a couple of seasons ago. Anyway league 1 here we come! we'l be back though.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Liverpool fan born and raised









Was born about 100m from Anfield, have been a season ticket holder since I was 6.....and now on my way to Istanbul
















Come on you reds


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

This is a P forum lads and lets face it....football is bollox!!!!

Bunch of foreign lads with the odd British guy, running round the pitch for an hour or so kicking a leather bag full of air around being paid more in one week than some of the supporters get paid in a year!!! then they got the nerve to charge over £40 for Premiership games!!!!

Money has killed football like it was doing with F1.

Thats my feeling anyway








Nickg


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

nickg said:


> This is a P forum lads and lets face it....football is bollox!!!!
> 
> Bunch of foreign lads with the odd British guy, running round the pitch for an hour or so kicking a leather bag full of air around being paid more in one week than some of the supporters get paid in a year!!! then they got the nerve to charge over £40 for Premiership games!!!!
> 
> ...










your not a footy fan then


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

sorry but i agree with nick on this one , never really got into football .!!


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

i love the footy! im a Deportivo De La Coruña fan myself, my parents are from there, dont support anyone in the UK. But i do follow the premiership.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Northampton Town Fan. Bring on Southend in the Play-offs starting this weekend. Watch out League 1, we are coming to get ya !!!!!!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

FEYENOORD ROTTERDAM !!!!!!!!!

NEXT YEAR CHAMPIONS

my favorite team from the uk is man united because of ruud v nistelrooy i like that player great striker

and the reds get here ass kickd in istanbul forza milaan


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

I think your Avatar says it all about football for me!!

Nickg


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NUFC - nothing else compares


----------



## HACKETT (Aug 3, 2004)

FC TWENTE!!!!!!

We won the Dutch cup final in 2001! And this year we're playing for the 5th place, witch wil give us a tickett for Eufa Cup Football next year.
whith only just 2 matches to go..... COME ON YOU REDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

i really do give a sh*t about soccer.

But to have a UK forum now for our british neighbours thats gr8!!!!

come on RED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! belly's........


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Where's all these Dutch guys coming from?? I thought they had a forum for Holland?

Nickg


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

nickg said:


> Where's all these Dutch guys coming from?? I thought they had a forum for Holland?
> 
> Nickg
> [snapback]1021379[/snapback]​


Just as its a UK forum doesnt mean on UK members are allowed in


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Football? Game for overpaid nonces. If we must have sport on a piranha forum, then let's have proper sport.

[a] MotoGP
* World Superbikes
[c] British Superbikes
[d] European Top Fuel drag bike racing
[e] European tractor pulling










no balls there...mens sport!!

Rich*


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Tractor pulling?

Rich get a life!!

Whats with all the motor sports? If you had it your way driving down the moterway would be televised.
Get out to your local football or hockey team and watch a real sport

EDIT: just realised ya from sussex, so ya best off not going to your local football team, its probably Brighton!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> Tractor pulling?
> 
> Rich get a life!!
> 
> ...


I have to agree, although I do like certain motorsports, especially F1, nothing beats a decent football game and the passion that goes along with it.


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

to be honest i hardly watch liverpool now cause theres only like 4 players that are scousers,football was at its best when it was scousers against mancs.......


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

aburnzi said:


> to be honest i hardly watch liverpool now cause theres only like 4 players that are scousers,football was at its best when it was scousers against mancs.......
> [snapback]1022334[/snapback]​


I hope your old then, as to have watched a team where they were mainly scousers would of been atleast 30 odd years ago!


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Thats just my point.......and thats why the Premiership sucks......loads of foreign players getting paid a fortune to play for British clubs.

Gone are the days that if you played for Liverpool you were a scouser, Man U you were a manc or Chelsea you were a Londoner.

I count that as almost a tie of 5 in favour of football and 5 against or not bothered about it.

I rest my case my lord!!









Nickg


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

30 odd years ago there might of been the odd 1 or 2 but the rest were all scousers..liverpool football club should be for liverpool people....otherwise it would be called foreign club....


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I've never been to a footie match in my life, never even watched one on TV.

Tractor pulling...now there's a MAN'S sport, no woosies in pony tails and manicured fingernails there. Two Sikorsky jet turbine helicopter engines, 3 supercharged Rolls Royce Merlins, or up to five blown 500cu.in Hemi Chevy V8's all wound up and pulling like hell...nothing like it.

Top fuel drag racing...awesome. 0-300+ mph in less than four seconds. Do you realise that NASA cannot build a rocket that will accelerate a top fueler ?

MotoGP/Superbikes...what else can you say ? Sideways on two wheels at 150+ mph, four and five abreast, leaning on each other, banging fairings...bloody frightening stuff.

Footie...'oh, you bumped into me, I'll fall over and play hurt...mind my nail polish'.

Load of vastly overpaid pansies mincing about the field in designer boots.

Rich


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Rich I saw something today which reminded me of you. There was a tractor going down the road, and ohhh, it must have been going atleast 20mph, thrilling stuff it was!!!! I dont know how drag racing can excite you. Its two cars driving fast in a straight line!!! Whoever has the best car wins and its over in 10 secands, well worth the effort of switching on the tv


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Everyone is entitled to their own choices of sport and anything else. He was only saying he didnt care for football and prefered the motor sports he listed...

Each to their own









Nickg


----------



## Kevinr (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, I gotta say, I like Leeds Utd..best team ever!!, but I also support my local Team, Hull City doing well this season...best part, I get to see both teams play at the KC stadium next season!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

nickg said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own choices of sport and anything else. He was only saying he didnt care for football and prefered the motor sports he listed...
> 
> Each to their own
> 
> ...


Yeh i know, i was just playin, didnt mean for it to come across any differently


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

everton through and through, champions league here we come!!

ian


----------



## FUBARSTAR (Jun 2, 2005)

Me too, the toffees all the way. Got 3 everton tattoos. Other teams that i follow are Motherwell and Vitesse Arnhem


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Norwich city fan here








Just getting over the fact it looks like were about to sell our 23YR old england international goalkeeper for 2.5m WTF


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

guess who i support.....100 pound to the first correct answer.


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Let me think....no no I'm getting it.....Chelsea!!!!!!!!!

Nickg


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

nickg said:


> Let me think....no no I'm getting it.....Chelsea!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nickg
> [snapback]1098166[/snapback]​


doh!! is it that obvious ?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Give me a clue Alan, are you forever Blowing Bubbles ? !


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

LOON said:


> Give me a clue Alan, are you forever Blowing Bubbles ? !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


errrrrr..i might be


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i guess ive been rumbled


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

anyway...if you dont like football you must be a girl


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

not really any need for you to dig this old topic up, but while its here...

Wahoo we are through to the next round of the champions league! Two years in a row I think so!!


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

alan said:


> anyway...if you dont like football you must be a girl
> [snapback]1165296[/snapback]​


Typical footballers reply there :laugh:

Dont mean any offence but hate the game, think its run by t#@ts and played by people that dont deserve anywhere near the kind of money they get considering most of the supporters are in the working to middle class of people and dont get per year what these guys get in a week.

I worked in a 5 Star hotel in Lancaster Gate just behind the FA HQ and could I tell you some stories!!!!!

Not many people posting on this UK bit so signing off with my thoughts...................

Nickg


----------



## the ramblin man (Aug 27, 2005)

If they were worth the money they got paid I would imagine they would 'score one more than...' Northern Ireland!


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Spurs fan here ! Champions league spot this year, i think so....









Well done England last night too lol


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

nickg said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > anyway...if you dont like football you must be a girl
> ...


girl.......


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)




----------

